# Sticky  New Member Introduction Thread



## Griffworks

Since there's a new policy which may or may not be in effect for a good long while, I thought it might be best to give new members a new place to post at least one of their three new posts w/in the forum. Several other forums here on HobbyTalk - as do a few other forums I infrequently frequent - have such an introduction/welcome thread, so why not, right?

With that in mind, please tell us a little bit about yourself. You don't have to give a laundry list, but tell us what sort of kits you build, maybe a geographical reference - i.e. "I live in the greater New York City area" sort of thing - and how long you've been doing this.


----------



## exmedpro

I was wondering why there are two sections for Sci Fi moldels..many topics overlap and I'm nosey enough to want to read everyone's posts on star trek ships...glad to be here, my other intro post is in the other Sci Fi section...


----------



## Bandit1968

*New Member*

Hello my name is Thomas Doughty, my friends in the Battletech Community call me Bandit. I am an avid player of Warhammer 40K, and Battletech. I have just started getting into the hobby side of 40K and have been painting the minis used for the game. Chad Glass a friend of mine recommended I come to this site to get ideas on how to better present my models. I am very eager to see your post and pics and look forward to learning a lot from the members of this site.


----------



## smusno

Hi, my name is Smusno (Dave)

I made kits when I was a kid. I built some Trek, I built some planes, I built A MILLION F-14's:tongue:
I drew, I painted, I painted all my brothers GW miniatures.

I STOPPED!!

I grew up. I got a car, a girl, a sport, and a taste for Jack Daniels.

30 something years later, im back painting spaceships, and LOVING IT.
Ive finished 1, in the middle of another. Im a massive starfleet fan, but seem to like painting grimy Klingon boats more?


















She is my first..........

But she...........................









Is my mistress!

There are only 2 things you need to know about me.
1. I take very little seriously, and i love to laugh.
2. *I HATE the Trek police*. If I want to paint it pink with blue spots, im going to.
:freak:


----------



## kdaracal

exmedpro said:


> I was wondering why there are two sections for Sci Fi moldels..many topics overlap and I'm nosey enough to want to read everyone's posts on star trek ships...glad to be here, my other intro post is in the other Sci Fi section...


Welcome! When I was new, I wondered the same. But the OTHER sci/fi forum is strictly off topic shows and movies "talk". No personal models or builds are pictured there.
Although my tag says "elder statesmen", I'm a relative newbie here. I just post alot. Hope to see your builds pictured here!

:wave:


----------



## kdaracal

smusno said:


> Hi, my name is Smusno (Dave)
> 
> I made kits when I was a kid. I built some Trek, I built some planes, I built A MILLION F-14's:tongue:
> I drew, I painted, I painted all my brothers GW miniatures.
> 
> I STOPPED!!
> 
> I grew up. I got a car, a girl, a sport, and a taste for Jack Daniels.
> 
> 30 something years later, im back painting spaceships, and LOVING IT.
> Ive finished 1, in the middle of another. Im a massive starfleet fan, but seem to like painting grimy Klingon boats more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is my first..........
> 
> But she...........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is my mistress!
> 
> There are only 2 things you need to know about me.
> 1. I take very little seriously, and i love to laugh.
> 2. *I HATE the Trek police*. If I want to paint it pink with blue spots, im going to.
> :freak:


Welcome, Dave! I love your pictures! Great job. The Voyager is one of my all time favorites! (And the Reliant.) Hope to see more of your stuff!


----------



## kdaracal

Bandit1968 said:


> Hello my name is Thomas Doughty, my friends in the Battletech Community call me Bandit. I am an avid player of Warhammer 40K, and Battletech. I have just started getting into the hobby side of 40K and have been painting the minis used for the game. Chad Glass a friend of mine recommended I come to this site to get ideas on how to better present my models. I am very eager to see your post and pics and look forward to learning a lot from the members of this site.


Welcome, Bandit! The art of Battletech and Warhammer is appearing at my local IPMS meetings. I attend the Silicon Valley Scale Modeler's chapter, in Milpitas, CA. Glad to see some cool stuff coming "mainstream". Although I'm listed as an "elder statesmen", I'm a relative newbie. Just started building again in the late 90's. Again, welcome!


----------



## kdaracal

Griffworks said:


> Since there's a new policy which may or may not be in effect for a good long while, I thought it might be best to give new members a new place to post at least one of their three new posts w/in the forum. Several other forums here on HobbyTalk - as do a few other forums I infrequently frequent - have such an introduction/welcome thread, so why not, right?
> 
> With that in mind, please tell us a little bit about yourself. You don't have to give a laundry list, but tell us what sort of kits you build, maybe a geographical reference - i.e. "I live in the greater New York City area" sort of thing - and how long you've been doing this.


I like it!! I went back to the first post a few nights ago, and saw you there! You go way back! Thanks for the mod duty. Nice to have a guy at the ready when things go South.......:wave:


----------



## Bellerophon

*Greetings and felicitations! Tally-ho!*

Hi, I'm new here--well I've lurked occasionally the last few years--but I post fairly frequently on Starship Modeler forum. I do love my '50s sci-fi, hence my handle "Bellerophon" from _Forbidden Planet_.

After years of not getting much modeling done, I'm at it just about every day. I'm doing a build log on my Pegasus Martian War Machine (I do build logs about everything now!), but I'll start a thread for that.


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss

Well, I'm not new by any means, but I was gone for a couple of years so I could focus on gettin an education. The project that I was researching when I joined is still on the agenda, but is gonna be sittin on the shelf for a while because of cost and not having room to do it right now. That project is a historically accurate 1/48 scale diorama of the air battle my grandpa was shot down in during WWII. 

a little about me: While I was gone, I went to tech school to study auto-diesel technology and heavy equipment maintenance. My three favorite hobbies are football, fishin, and model building. It has been a while since I built a kit, so I am looking to get back into the swing of things with a 1/48 corsair as it is one of the few American fighters I have not built. Star Trek is what brought me back though. After I have done a model or two, I'm planning to do a lighted version of the USS Enterprise NCC-1701-D which will likely be followed by the lighted 1/350 scale NCC-1701-A. 

end rambling...


----------



## FlyAndFight

New member here. 

I build mostly 1/48 Aircraft of all eras with some Real Space and Sci-Fi ships as well. I dabble in 1/35 military vehicles from time to time. 

I'm actually coming back to the hobby after a slight hiatus of around 15 years!


----------



## florjon

first time on this forum.
I'm from the starship modeller.

I only have build a handfull of models until now and i like to think that i'm getting better at.
Ofcourse when someone is busy for a couple of weeks, months then one like to share this with others then just their wife.


----------



## kdaracal

florjon said:


> first time on this forum.
> I'm from the starship modeller.
> 
> I only have build a handfull of models until now and i like to think that i'm getting better at.
> Ofcourse when someone is busy for a couple of weeks, months then one like to share this with others then just their wife.


Welcome! Hope to see lots of your stuff!


----------



## Carl_G

Hi everyone!

I'm Carl, and I love me some Trek models. I built them on and off since I was a little kid, but now that I'm a semi-grown up, I'm attempting to go back and build them properly. I'm just starting to try my hand at resin kits too, so expect plenty of noobish questions from this poor hapless schmoe. 

Anyways, I should have some stuff to post soon, see you around!


----------



## omac153

*New here*

I'm a 42 year old father of 2 and accidentally got into modelling last year when my wife bought a Polar Lights Batboat for my birthday. Had such fun, I've completed a handful of kits since then. I found this website when looking for tips and you guys do amazing work. I got a looong way to go, but getting there is a lot of fun. Waiting for a 1/1000 D-7 to arrive in the mail, which will be the first kit I use an airbrush with:thumbsup:.


----------



## Chrisisall

Welcome guys!!


----------



## Thraken-Sal

Well I have lurked here some but I usually hang out at the Starship Modeler site. I have the same Forum name here, so it shouldn';t be too hard for most people from SSM to identify me. I just finally decided to set up an account here.


----------



## crikerat

Hi, I joined because John P made it sound like so much fun!


----------



## Paulbo

crikerat said:


> Hi, I joined because John P made it sound like so much fun!


Well, Mr. Paine is a liar.


----------



## octopus volcano

*Hello from Japan!*

Hi all! I walked into my local Volks shop and my jaw dropped when I saw the Fujimi Spinner from Blade Runner prominently displayed. I hadn't built a kit for 25+ years but I _had_ to give this one a try! 

I felt the need to warm up so I built a simple Japanese arcade console, Taiko no Tatsujin. By this time the Blade Runner sedan and police car had been released, bought 'em both and built the sedan. 

The Spinner's up next and I have my eye on the 2001 Moon Bus. The threads here have been incredibly helpful!

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## Kremin

Hi 40 something from the UK into most Scifi and sometimes build models and or take photographs


----------



## MasterAnubis

Thought I'd drop a 'hi' in on the newb thread.

I'm not as much of a modeler anymore as a fabricator type. Really, I'm here for the info. This type of forum has a different view then a lot of other forums.


----------



## trekman1017

I 've been looking around here for a while, thought I'd say hi.


----------



## grendel64

A bit late to the party as I've been a lurker for a while now, but...
Hi!
I'm a science fiction / fantasy builder mostly although there are exceptions. I do most of my work in the winter as summer is taken up with other hobbies. Look forward to seeing all the great work folks are doing on the board over the colder months!
Mike


----------



## robn1

Howdy folks! I'm Rob, some of you know me from other boards. I've lurked here for a while. I got tired of not being able to see all the pictures so I joined up 

I've been into the prop hobby and haven't had time to build models, but I hope to do some next year.


----------



## dcarty

Greetings Programs!

Long time lurker to the forum so I thought I would finally join! I'm also recognizing names from other boards so I hope you guys don't mind if I join the party 

Cheers!

Dave C


----------



## seaview62

Hello! Looking forward to all the tips and tricks from the experts that abound here!


----------



## Christopher Thompson

*Introduction*

Greetings all,

I am new to the forum but not modeling. I grew up building models, mainly Star Trek and Star Wars. I am also a model railroader.

I am amazed at what has changed in the years I have been out. The large decals the increased details and I like that models are being released again with improvments made to them.

I am just getting back into building sci-fi models and I am looking at taking my work to the next level with adding PE parts and adding lights to them. 

I do not post often. I will add pictures now and again and ask questions from time to time but mainly I will read and learn.

Take care,
Christopher


----------



## Fozzie

Welcome, Christopher!


----------



## MisterM

Hi, I used to be a big modeller but drifted away from the hobby about 20 years ago. I have an assortment of old Trek models to finish, and I just bought a PE TOS Enterprise to get back into the hobby. Wish me luck


----------



## User897

Hello everyone! I am a 40 year old collector of many, many things, and I am also the Webmaster for Paul King's DefiantModelCreations.com. I have been stopping by here for ages, and decided it was time to finally register!


----------



## Sgt Angel

*Hi folks*

Old timer got back into modelling. Have a love for anything SF. Will post url's later. Blessings:wave:


----------



## nightspore

Hi all!

I started building models at age 7. Back then I built Aurora super heroes mostly and brush painted them. In my teens I got into WWII german military miniatures back when Squadron Shop had an actual store in Michigan and discovered the air brush. I did try to build an Enterprise out of balsa wood with a boy scout knife in seventh grade and have a bad scar on my thumb to remind me. I did a lot of modeling into my thirties, mostly science fiction and then went back to school to become an Architect. I have collected kits sense then, but have built almost nothing. I'm now in my fifties and want to dive in again. I know this site will help.:wave:

Thanks in advance,
Gary


----------



## Blufusion

For me I like most models. I used to build as a kid . Turned 16 , Got a car all the fun stuff as a teenager and a man in his 20's . But never stopped collecting models. Love STAR WARS and Battlestar Galactica orginal and new series or anything Sci Fi related. Bought so many models . I sold a lot of them and started getting into more expensive models. I collect Spaceships and things already prebuilt. But Im retired at 50. Now Im trying to get back to building. I live in Saint Petersburg Florida.


----------



## Tuvok

hello all im new to these forums but have been lurking for a little while , 
My name is Jeremy , im from clarksburg,wv i mainly build StarTrek Models , 
i look forward to contributeing to these forums and getting to know you all


----------



## Steve1701

Greetings everyone. Lots of talented people here! I've been checking the various threads here that would help with my 350 TOS build. Maybe to gain confidence, more than anything! Having grown up on classic Trek, I haven't built a model since the TNG Enterprise in the mid 80s. So when the Round 2 Big E came out I just couldn't resist. Will post the results soon. -Steve


----------



## Chrisisall

Steve1701 said:


> Having grown up on classic Trek, I haven't built a model since the TNG Enterprise in the mid 80s. So when the Round 2 Big E came out I just couldn't resist. Will post the results soon. -Steve


Looking forward to it Steve! 
BTW, do you actually come from Iowa?:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve1701

Chrisisall said:


> Looking forward to it Steve!
> BTW, do you actually come from Iowa?:thumbsup:


Yes, Iowa is home. To quote Kirk... 'No, I'm from Iowa...I only work in outer space' :thumbsup: -Steve


----------



## Chrisisall

I knew outer space was gonna come into it sooner or later.


----------



## Dobber

Hi all. Been around other forums for a while and I see a lot of familiar names here too. Wanted to expand out to other communities as some others seem to be getting too old fashioned and crotchety. Lol. I mainly build sci-fi and aircraft and occasionally ships.

Chris


----------



## khitomer

I've been a member of the forum for ages but only now finally get back into the hobby. I hail from Derry in Northern Ireland. Really impressed with the builds on here, it'll be a long time before I can emulate your standards!


----------



## Trekkriffic

Dobber said:


> Hi all. Been around other forums for a while and I see a lot of familiar names here too. Wanted to expand out to other communities as some others seem to be getting too old fashioned and crotchety. Lol. I mainly build sci-fi and aircraft and occasionally ships.
> 
> Chris


Hi Dobbber. Your name sounds familiar. Welcome aboard!:wave:


----------



## TonyT

Hello from Greely Ontario Canada...long time modeller of mostly cars, but some air, space and water crafts to my name and in the build queue including the TOS 1/350 Enterprise, 1/144 Saturn V and a 1/48 B-17G. Hope to use a lot of the reference, tips and tricks available here in all three of these builds!


----------



## Guns Akimbo

Hey folks, I already introduced myself over in the general modeling forum but wanted to also do likewise here, since my primary interest is in sci-fi and fantasy modeling. I'm highly inspired by both 1/350th scale iterations of the "Big E" (both TOS and refit versions) I've seen members here do. Very nice builds! I'm coming out of a 20+ year hiatus from scale modeling...how long? I'll put it this way...last time I was building spaceships incandescent wheat-grain bulbs were the way to go. Not a single LED to be found!:lol:

I purchased a PL 1/350 refit Enterprise just over a year ago; it's been languishing on the closet shelf while I've decided just how to tackle it, so please bear with me if I ask some n00bish questions! But I think that the wisest thing to do would be to get back into it by building a few simpler models first (I have some unboxed kits, Ertl/AMT Excelsior, Enterprise B, Reliant and a couple of Macross fighters). I'm also designing a DIY spraybooth...Iwata airbrush and compressor is already on my Xmas list. :thumbsup:


----------



## CaptPapa

I also recently said hello over in the general welcome room, but thought I say hello here too, since, like Guns, my main interest is Star Trek modeling - though not exclusively. Right now I'm working on the Bridge model - I have both the original and first reissue. I'm building from the reissue and have borrowed a couple of crewmember parts from the original kit and did some sculpting work on the heads and insignia to come up with a Dr. McCoy and Scotty to add to the Bridge.


----------



## whiskeyrat

TonyT said:


> Hello from Greely Ontario Canada...long time modeller of mostly cars, but some air, space and water crafts to my name and in the build queue including the TOS 1/350 Enterprise, 1/144 Saturn V and a 1/48 B-17G. Hope to use a lot of the reference, tips and tricks available here in all three of these builds!





Guns Akimbo said:


> Hey folks, I already introduced myself over in the general modeling forum but wanted to also do likewise here, since my primary interest is in sci-fi and fantasy modeling. I'm highly inspired by both 1/350th scale iterations of the "Big E" (both TOS and refit versions) I've seen members here do. Very nice builds! I'm coming out of a 20+ year hiatus from scale modeling...how long? I'll put it this way...last time I was building spaceships incandescent wheat-grain bulbs were the way to go. Not a single LED to be found!:lol:
> 
> I purchased a PL 1/350 refit Enterprise just over a year ago; it's been languishing on the closet shelf while I've decided just how to tackle it, so please bear with me if I ask some n00bish questions! But I think that the wisest thing to do would be to get back into it by building a few simpler models first (I have some unboxed kits, Ertl/AMT Excelsior, Enterprise B, Reliant and a couple of Macross fighters). I'm also designing a DIY spraybooth...Iwata airbrush and compressor is already on my Xmas list. :thumbsup:





CaptPapa said:


> I also recently said hello over in the general welcome room, but thought I say hello here too, since, like Guns, my main interest is Star Trek modeling - though not exclusively. Right now I'm working on the Bridge model - I have both the original and first reissue. I'm building from the reissue and have borrowed a couple of crewmember parts from the original kit and did some sculpting work on the heads and insignia to come up with a Dr. McCoy and Scotty to add to the Bridge.


Hi everyone! Welcome and remember to post lots of pics!


----------



## ScottinSoCal

Newb, here. My name is Scott (obviously) and I live in Southern California (also obvious).

I've never built a model in my life, and I've got 50 years of life behind me, so I'm going to find out if you can actually teach an old dog a new trick. I work in aerospace as an engineer and up till now I spent my weekends doing home improvement projects and building cabinetry, with the odd side job of a couch or chair occasionally, and restoring an old car I have that used to be my dad's. I'm also a Trekkie, and after a year of seeing the big Polar Lights model of the refit Enterprise, I decided to pull the trigger. I now have the model, but it'll be a few months before I take off the outer wrapper, while I gather the tools and accessories I want to put this thing together. I'm still a little mixed about doing this. 

I saw one build where the guy completely refurbished some of the parts because angles were off by 3 degrees or the radius of a curve was slightly different than what he saw in the movies. I won't be doing that. I spend all week meeting the exact letter of contractual requirements, this is done so I can relax and enjoy myself. I'll be lighting it. I'm still torn on decals or paint - I already found out (on a car) that my painting talent is non-existent. I can do spray varnish finish, though, and what needs to happen with this model seems more like that, so maybe....

Anyway, I don't have the first clue what I'm doing. I'm studying youtube videos and blogs to see what other people have done and making lots of bookmarks to refer back to. My brother-in-law says he used to do modeling as a kid, and he says he'll help if I want it. I'm probably jumping ahead, but I've designed the glass display cabinet I'll build once it's done, to keep dust off it and hide the power cords and other electronics. I'm also trying to decide between building my own lighting kit with an arduino controller or just getting something off the shelf with mechanical switches. I've done a little programming and I'm reasonably sure I could tackle that. I've seen a couple models that used the arduino and it gives a little something extra to the lighting. Maybe I could put a small amp and speakers into the display cabinet and synch the lighting to sound effects.

Ah well, everything is still up in the air. We'll see. Hi.


----------



## Chrisisall

Welcome! An ambitious first project, but if you take your time & look at other folks threads on how they did it, I'm sure you can make a supreme display piece out of it. Great luck!


----------



## Photoman77

Hello I'm Paul. I'm currently working on scratchbuilt Daedalus-class Trek ships in 1/350 and 1/175 scales


----------



## Fozzie

Photoman77 said:


> Hello I'm Paul. I'm currently working on scratchbuilt Daedalus-class Trek ships in 1/350 and 1/175 scales


Welcome, Paul. I'm sure there are many members here who will be interested in seeing pictures of that!


----------



## Photoman77

Fozzie said:


> Welcome, Paul. I'm sure there are many members here who will be interested in seeing pictures of that!


Thanks, I've posted some under 'my photos'


----------



## summX

*a new member from Germany*

HI everyone,

my name is Christan and just recently I had a nice little email chat with Paul from Paragrafix about a lost part for my Revell Voyager built. I´ve asked him on what forums he might be and well, he mentioned Hobbytalk. Here I am:wave:
After accidentally coming across the PL 1/350 Enterprise about a year ago I could not resist! Like many others before me ... I wanted one for myself! 
But since I had zero skills in modell making, I decided to take on some other builds first. I mean ... zero! Regardless of what I did with planes and truck kits as a kid.
Right now I am about to put the final dull coat on my Voyager. Why Voyager? As a learning experience (form sanding to airbrush and basically everything) and because Voyager builds are a bit rare these days  
The build got a bit out of hand, because I changed the features on a daily basis as I went down the road. Even within the last two days I nearly screwed it ...

I will make a post about my build. And if you think "yeah who needs a Voyager?" ... wait until you see what mine can do:wave:


----------



## gvaughn1

*Hi There*

Hi there, first post here. I've been perusing this site for a few months and it's been great for picking up tips and seeing very cool models.

My interest is heavily in Sci-Fi and Monster models. I'm very much a newbie at it, so I'll probably end up with a lot of questions. I'm getting started right now with a few models:
*Mr. Spock vs Three-Headed Serpent from AMT
*Robby the Robot with Altaire from Polar Lights
*Ghostbuster ECTO Wagon

So far I've got them partially assembled and primed. Now for the REALLY daunting part... learning how to use my air compressor and Badger single action airbrush. I'm a COMPLETE NEWB. I've painted a lot of metal minis in my time - but I haven't painted a plastic model since I was a kid. And I've never used an airbrush.

I'm 45 years old but I have kid-like hobbies (guitar, roleplaying games, and now modeling). My wife gets a bit impatient at times.

George


----------



## TimVader

Hey guys,

I just saw this thread. I have a few pretty sweet kits I just picked up and I am looking for some ideas on how to max these out. Looking forward to hearing your input!


----------



## larskseme

Hi,

I've been a lurker for a few months. I plan to try the three 1/350 Enterprises (NX01, TOS, and Refit) over the next year (or two, or three...), including lights, Aztec (not on TOS), etc. Then, I'll likely need to save up and try again and do it right. My only real modeling experience was as a kid, with WWII battleships, globs of ugly glue and hulls that never quite stuck together, so I've appreciated all of the advice I've already got just reading though the posts. So far, I've "ruined" 2 weefit 1/1000 as I try to learn how to paint, use the putty, and so on.

It's actually pretty amazing that there are so many people willing to share their experiences and advice on these sort of things. 

I'm looking forward to getting started, and will post pictures once things get moving.

Thanks.


----------



## Chrisisall

larskseme said:


> It's actually pretty amazing that there are so many people willing to share their experiences and advice on these sort of things.


We like seeing great works, and we all share here. No question is stupid (though some might elicit a chuckle); we were all beginners once, and we're all still learning. Welcome!


----------



## Trek Ace

Welcome aboard, larskseme.

Nothing is ruined if it is a learning experience to develop your skills. We all started out with bad seams, glue bombs and horrifically brushed-on paint straight from the bottle. Each time refining our techniques and learning from more experienced modelers just how to make the next build better than the last.


----------



## durhampro

My name is Robin and I got really ambitious and purchased a 1/350 TOS Enterprise which I think would look awesome hanging from the ceiling of my home theater. A bit of background, I am 52 and haven't made a model since I was a kid so this should be really interesting. Please forgive me if I ask what some may consider remedial questions, it has been a long time.


----------



## Chrisisall

durhampro said:


> Please forgive me if I ask what some may consider remedial questions, it has been a long time.


Hi Robin! I think you'll find us fellow Trek fans very obliging.:thumbsup:


----------



## marcnoonan

*Hello*

Hi All,

My name's Marc and I'm in the UK. I'm rubbish at these things, in the same way that I avoid dating sites because I never know what to put in the "describe yourself bit, so as a intro virgin....please be gentle with me lol.

I'm solely a 1/2500 canon sci-fi model collector from shows such as B5, Stargate, Trek (not into Star Wars) as well as some film ships and have been collecting for about 5 years.....although I've not actually painted any of my collection yet.

As a kid I started on 1/72 tanks and when it first came out (40 now) moved onto Warhammer, 40K, Gothic and Titans before giving it all up in my late teens when I discovered girls.

Hobby Talk was recommended to me by Xen of AST and normally I can be found lurking on Star Ship Modeller, All Scale Trek and used to be on the Mighty 10-Twelve before it was shut down but I do recognise quite a few "faces" here.

Like most of you, there are a lot of models I wanted that will probably never be released as a kit (especially Stargate), so 18 months ago I started to teach myself how to convert existing free to use 3D animation files from the web into 3d printable models and just some of the ones I've had printed so far would be below....but it won't let me post them yet.

The rest of what I'm hoping to get printed in the future (over 100 models) can be seen on Shapeways.

EDIT I've added pics of most of my collection to "My Photo's" and some of the models I've converted and printed so far.

Cheers

Marc


----------



## Visitor

Hi, everyone, I am an inspired person, want to share my hobby with everybody and to know something useful! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ecs05norway

Hullo all!

I used to do some modeling when I was young - some Trek, some Macross, that sort of thing. I was awful at it, though, and most of what I had got trashed over the course of several moves.

These days I do better - I've had a lot of practice with miniatures, mostly pewter castings, and I've recently started expanding into larger kits. I built a nice set of the 'Mecha Collection' Yamato kits for use as game pieces alongside my minis...


----------



## gmd3d

Hello All 

I am a cgi modeller but I do enjoy gaining insight and information, I used to go by the user name of Taranis but now it gmd3d my initials and hobby.


----------



## Light23

My name is 23.
I'm an abstract.


----------



## berropablo

Hi, my name is Pablo, I had to make a new account, but the spirit is the same!


----------



## Adam Smasher

I'm Adam. 

Doing duel C57d's (one as if landed and one flying and lit) followed by a 1:350 Classic Enterprise. I am slow at modelling, preferring to take my time and focus on the work as a mental break from, well, work. 

I will be doing the smooth saucer on the Enterprise so until that is released, I'll be spending a lot of time on my idea of the correct look and feel for the nacelle lights. I will say that I am not as obsessed with technical detail as I am obsessed with how it looked to me, in my mind's eye. So my finals will likely be somewhere in the middle. I am obsessed with bridging a gap between how it looks(ed) and how it makes (made) me feel. If that makes sense.

This forum seems amazing! And I cannot wait to dive in. Thanks!


----------



## 1701ALover2

Name's Jeffrey. I've been a member here for 10+ years, but suddenly my profile disappeared...not sure what happened there. But anyway..."Trek" fan since I was a kid, started modeling when I was about 7 or 8. As you might guess from my handle, the refit Enterprise is my favorite ship of the line. I've been living in small apartments, with roommates, for several years, so modeling has kind of been sidelined. I miss it, so I live vicariously through all of y'all's work.


----------



## Captain Robert April

Hi. What'd I miss?

:grin2:


----------



## FeMan

Hey all!

Just wanted to drop in and introduce myself. I'm getting back into model building after a long absence. I'm basically a "newbie" since it's been so long since I've built a model. Last time I did I was 10! 20 years later, I've decided to jump back in! I look forward to seeing and learning a lot, here!

Cheers!


----------



## spruslayer

*Hello HT's*

59 yo and havent built since i was about 11/12
Back then it was cars but this time im into sci fi/monsters,super heros and spaceships and ufo's:woohoo::woohoo:
I started in March at the incistance of my wife to buy something for my birthday that i want rather than something i needed.
After the aera 51 Bob Lazar Ufo landed i was hooked again.
So lookin forward to hangin out and particitating.

Peace out


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards spruslayer! The glue doesnt smell like oranges anymore, but the kits are bettter!


----------



## spruslayer

Thank you MFR
Im sure ill be lurking and being amazed at all the great builds here.
This is a switch for me as i was one of those weekend warrior musicans that played local the club/bar bands until the back,sholders,hands couldent take it anymore.
So,now if i can just find a way to retire so i can spend the end years playing with plastic


----------



## Snaps0351

*Brand new to modeling again*

Hi all glad to be aboard. Brand new and starting to model again from a very long hiatus (about 27 years) so I thought I would join and pick all the modeling veterans brains on how to actually make detailed great looking models unlike my ten year old self of long ago


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards snaps0351! Looking forward to seeing your new builds. Lots of good things to pick over here at HobbyTalk. You might also venture over to the diecast and slot car boards and check out the custom builds over there - lots of overlap in technique and application, between the 3 sections. :cheers2:


----------



## Contenderfan69

*New member in Indiana*

Hi all, my name is Michael and I just recently joined. I am from Indiana, my son and I enjoy the Star Trek kits mostly, but i tinker with others as well, although its been a long time since I have built anything. I currently have 3 kits I am slowly working on...the 1/350 Refit, the 18" Jupiter 2, and the Death dealer kit. My son is working on the 1/350 TOS Enterprise and numerous other kits. :laugh: I got him interested in modeling at a young age and Im glad he has stuck with it, gives him something to keep his mind busy and away from trouble lol.


----------



## Fozzie

Contenderfan69 said:


> Hi all, my name is Michael and I just recently joined. I am from Indiana, my son and I enjoy the Star Trek kits mostly, but i tinker with others as well, although its been a long time since I have built anything. I currently have 3 kits I am slowly working on...the 1/350 Refit, the 18" Jupiter 2, and the Death dealer kit. My son is working on the 1/350 TOS Enterprise and numerous other kits. :laugh: I got him interested in modeling at a young age and Im glad he has stuck with it, gives him something to keep his mind busy and away from trouble lol.


Welcome! And it's always exciting to hear about someone from the next generation becoming a modeler.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards Michael and son! :cheers2:

After your 5th post you can start adding photos if you take any to document your current builds for us to watch your progress! :thumbsup:


----------



## blakeh1

I'm Blake

I am always looking to learn from others as well as help out when I can


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards Blake! Feel free to jump in with both feet where ever you are interested. You can post links to photos or upload them as attachments now, but hot linking to a hosted photo usually is restricted until your 6th post. :cheers2:


----------



## Bear702

*New to HobbyTalk*

Someone told me about this forum, so I thought I'd check it out. I've been collecting models for 40 years (built only a few of them). My interest is aircraft, sci-fi, and some ships. I'm hoping to gain some insights on building them. Currently I'm building the Moebius Models Proteus (it's rekindle my building appetite).


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards bear702. Hopefully you have found the Proteus threads. We have a strong presence in sci-fi modeling and you can find a lot of threads on different aircraft and ships in other sections. Once you reach your 6th post you can start adding images or other links. :cheers2:


----------



## oscar1MM

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Hey @oscar1MM - welcome to th boards! I see you have made already a few posts. Hope you are finding everything you are interested in. If not just post up your questions and we can help guide you to a place or answer. ?


----------



## GT350R_Modeler

Greetings again everyone. Been gone a long time. My original account became deactivated from inactivity. I was posting under the name 'zenomorp.' Getting back into the hobby after spending the last 10 years or so working on cars and wanted to say thanks to everyone for still being here. The wealth of resources and knowledge is astounding. It's good to be back. Gonna use the crazy time we're in right now to get back into things with a 1/350 Refit build. I was never really THAT good but wanted to take my time now with this one and really turn out something great. This was the last one I did roughly 10 years ago...


----------



## JGG1701

Welcome back sir!
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Jim1701

Hi Everyone,
New member. I lurked for awhile, but just finished my first build since I was a kid. The Enterprise refit. Built a base with lights as well just as something to do. I have the Polar Lights kits of the Enterprise refit and NX-01 as well as the C-57D waiting for me in my basement to build, but I thought I'd ramp up slowly and get back in the groove.
Just wanted to say Hi all.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the madness @Jim1701 Looking forward to seeing your next build!


----------



## JGG1701

Hello!
That Enterprise build looks FANTASTIC!
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Jim1701

JGG1701 said:


> Hello!
> That Enterprise build looks FANTASTIC!
> -Jim G.G.


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Jim1701

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Welcome to the madness @Jim1701 Looking forward to seeing your next build!


Thank you! I have the 1/350 Polar Lights NX-01 and Refit sitting in my basement to build. I think the NX is next now my confidence level is a little higher.


----------



## ukfiveo

Hi all,

New member here, located in the UK. Like a lot of folk, I was a keen modeller when young, particularly military and automotive. The current lockdowns have allowed me time to rekindle my enthusiasm for the hobby

I have been lurking on this forum for the past 7 or 8 months Having taken the plunge and purchased a 1/350 PL TOS kit, it has been an invaluable source of information to help my build.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice composition! And welcome to the boards and this side of the screen! 🤙


----------



## Trekker8472

New member... Don't know where I should post stuff, but I created a few albums of my 3 builds to date. First was a beginners 1/1000 refit, 2nd a 1/537 Reliant and third a Enterprise B. Working on a 1/650 TOS Enterprise, then onto a C and E!


----------



## JGG1701

Trekker8472 said:


> New member... Don't know where I should post stuff, but I created a few albums of my 3 builds to date. First was a beginners 1/1000 refit, 2nd a 1/537 Reliant and third a Enterprise B. Working on a 1/650 TOS Enterprise, then onto a C and E!
> 
> View attachment 318266
> View attachment 318263
> View attachment 318264


Welcome to Hobbytalk!
Those models look EXCELLENT!
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Trekker8472

JGG1701 said:


> Welcome to Hobbytalk!
> Those models look EXCELLENT!
> -Jim G.G.


Thanks!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards @Trekker8472

As you wonder around you will find different people will add threads differently and they will react to them differently as well. 

And even though it would be a duplication of your gallery posts above feel free to create a thread on each of your past builds and new builds. You will be able to add direct links from your gallery for individual post after you 5th post.

As you will see many also make their threads a build thread - adding a narrative of the techniques they used and modifications they made along the way from start to finish.

We are pretty flexible otherwise and you are in the right place already!


----------



## WILL1E

Just joined and looking forward to gathering knowledge and of course sharing some as well! I'm located in Wisconsin and i am actually a model maker by degree and have been doing that for the last 21 years primarily in the consumer products R&D sector. 

I've been into R/C stuff my entire life but have recently came across Eaglemoss and their Back to the Future kit and Ghostbusters kit. I was instantly hooked when i saw those! So i've been trying to piece together the BTTF kit through Ebay auctions, trying not to pay more that what Eaglemoss sells the kits for. So i'll be researching and posting questions primarily about those kits.

Looking forward to being here!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards @WILL1E


----------



## GeneralKwan

hello everyone... this is my first post. I started putting together simple bandai Gunpla kits as a kid and absolutely loved it. Since then I haven't done any kit building until recently I bought some more advanced model kits and now I am feeling a little intimidated honestly! So what do you guys think is the hardest part of building model kits? I even bought an airbrush kit. do you guys have any advice for me? There seem to be so many steps in the process which I find a bit overwhelming. where or how should I start? I even have a led light kit for these models which I know very little about how to do that. I live in North East Pennsylvania, maybe one of you guys lives near me and could help me navigate this. Thanks and I look forward to hearing from you who are experienced and perhaps have been in my shoes at one time.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to boards @General kwan Most everyone has been in your shoes at the work bench from time to time. For me the hardest part is getting started. Maybe if you went back to a couple of the Gunpia kits and used your new air brush kit on them you would feel more comfortable working on the more advance kits.

There are so many threads here to help you get started in so many process steps so pick a few to search for and start experiencing them first hand!


----------



## dstanley

Hi
My name is Dwight and I am retired now and living in Nova Scotia, Canada. I built many models, and built and flew rockets, as a young man. I have recently got in my mind that I will try to build a few models from my beloved Star Trek. I have purchased and I am starting with the new Polar Lights Discovery Enterprise 1:1000 - I have also bought the Polar Lights 1:350 Enterprise Refit - so these two should keep me out of trouble for quite a while. Hopefully I will reconnect with the childhood feeling of accomplishment I remember having - even if it was just the plastic model cement - ha!
Looking forward to lots of advice on the board ...
Cheers!


----------



## GeneralKwan

Welcome even though this is only my second post 😁 I got the revell voyager kit and I’m excited to put it together but it’s a bit intimidating... I’ve never actually made model kits that require gluing before


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

dstanley said:


> Hi
> My name is Dwight and I am retired now and living in Nova Scotia, Canada. I built many models, and built and flew rockets, as a young man. I have recently got in my mind that I will try to build a few models from my beloved Star Trek. I have purchased and I am starting with the new Polar Lights Discovery Enterprise 1:1000 - I have also bought the Polar Lights 1:350 Enterprise Refit - so these two should keep me out of trouble for quite a while. Hopefully I will reconnect with the childhood feeling of accomplishment I remember having - even if it was just the plastic model cement - ha!
> Looking forward to lots of advice on the board ...
> Cheers!


Welcome to the boards @dstanley How are the builds going? If you want to start a build thread to show us how it is going feel free! 🤙


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

GeneralKwan said:


> Welcome even though this is only my second post 😁 I got the revell voyager kit and I’m excited to put it together but it’s a bit intimidating... I’ve never actually made model kits that require gluing before


The primary word of advice is take your time.  And use the glue sparingly! You can practice with bits of the sprues to get your technique down - rather than damage or even lose a needed part.

Good luck! 

Like above feel free to start a build thread for us - so we can enjoy the build with you as you go along. It may seem overwhelming to compare the methods and work done in other Voyager build threads but keep in mind most of the Modelers here are well experienced or even professionals. So dont get discouraged.


----------



## Lonewriter

I'm Lonewriter and I joined a long time ago but haven't posted in years. Lately I've been getting back into modeling. I bought Polar Lights U.S.S. Shenzhou and Enterprise NX-01 and the Razor Crest from The Mandalorian. I still have the Star Trek VI AMT Enterprise A from 1999, AMT/ERTL DS9 from 1994, and many others from the 90's but I put them in the closet when I moved and just now got them out. Now that I am retired I'll start working on them again so I will need help. Good to be back.
Lonewriter


----------



## Lonewriter

GeneralKwan said:


> Welcome even though this is only my second post 😁 I got the revell voyager kit and I’m excited to put it together but it’s a bit intimidating... I’ve never actually made model kits that require gluing before


I have that same model I have it half finished. Don't get intimidated just take your time. When you get to the small windows on the hull try A white or black (lighted or darken room) use a gel pen.


----------



## palantirion

Hello, my first post on this forum. I am an artist, usually painting on canvas but also have hand painted two [not model] cars, helmets, and recently have been focusing on modeling, figure and toy repair, and mini painting.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Hello and welcome to hobbytalk! Did you paint them as art cars - like the parade they have down in Houston and other places? We have a couple of different sections on figures - most them are sci fi and fantasy oriented. Not to much on minitures but as I tell everyone. If you post it they will come.


----------



## palantirion

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Hello and welcome to hobbytalk! Did you paint them as art cars - like the parade they have down in Houston and other places? We have a couple of different sections on figures - most them are sci fi and fantasy oriented. Not to much on minitures but as I tell everyone. If you post it they will come.


- Yes, as art cars. Links to summaries are below, there is a lot more detail on the process and galleries if you want to peruse.
My first was Scatha, my 2007 M Coupe, appx. 260 hours.




__





Scatha Concept


BMW Z4 M Coupe art car




www.myartcar.com





And a few years later I did Tribute, my 1984 Studebaker Avanti, appx 1300 hours as it was more of a restoration.





Tribute Concept


Studebaker Avanti art car Bonneville SCCA racing




www.myartcar.com


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Vary nice work on both of your cars. And kudos for helping on the projects. 🤙 

We do have a section on 1:1 cars at the bottom of the diecast cars page if you want to share your build images as a thread or just the link and other photos of them.









1:1 Car Threads


General discussion for all full size 1:1 automotive topics.




www.hobbytalk.com


----------



## palantirion

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Vary nice work on both of your cars. And kudos for helping on the projects. 🤙
> 
> We do have a section on 1:1 cars at the bottom of the diecast cars page if you want to share your build images as a thread or just the link and other photos of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1:1 Car Threads
> 
> 
> General discussion for all full size 1:1 automotive topics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hobbytalk.com


- I didn't know there was a 1:1 section! That's awesome. Heading there now...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

The membership decided to keep the 1:1 car section in the diecast forum but it is open to anyone and is really an Off Topic area for them. There are also threads for trucks, bikes and aircraft scattered in there as well. 🤙


----------

